# Maisi - Tortie Persian 6/7 yrs old approx



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Maisi - Tortie Persian 6/7 yrs old approx

Maisie has come to us from another rescue .She has been living in a ladies garden since October . she had a very distorted lower jaw which when our vet Anna operated wasnt ''fixed'' at all and she had to have it put back in place. 
Her teeth were broken and have been removed .... we think it was either trauma or she was born like it. She looked like a Sabre tooth tiger when we first got her, but she has had her canine teeth removed and all the broken ones too . Maisie had some flea allergy but that has been treated and she has now been bathed, groomed, flead and wormed. 
She will start her vaccination on Thursday and be microchipped and will soon be ready for a new home.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw she is beautiful x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is indeed a beautiful girl. Do hope she finds a loving home soon. Sounds like she has been through the mill, poor girl.


----------

